# met opera face book



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello
not to "hype" this on face book, but if one is on face book this might be of interest.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/metliveinhdfans/members/


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> hello
> not to "hype" this on face book, but if one is on face book this might be of interest.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/metliveinhdfans/members/


if one is not on face book might not be able to view, it is "Met Opera Live in HD Fans". it has 8000 members. something different.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One has to have Facebook first.....


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> One has to have Facebook first.....


yes easy to sign up e mail address and a few other. once in one can put what ever info you want


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The problem with Facebook is that all your friends will see what you say or what you like. I find it really annoying. I want some privacy.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Sloe said:


> The problem with Facebook is that all your friends will see what you say or what you like. I find it really annoying. I want some privacy.


yes i agree its just something i joined. one can have no friends and just view the site. there is a mozart group and a Marie callas group i joined. i view some with no friends. if someone requests one can decline.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> yes i agree its just something i joined. one can have no friends and just view the site. there is a mozart group and a Marie callas group i joined. i view some with no friends. if someone requests one can decline.


I had one in recent year,s until my pictures where stolen and used on a chat site , never again.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I had one in recent year,s until my pictures where stolen and used on a chat site , never again.


wow! sorry, "they" say log out after each session so one can not be "hacked". i do. plus i change my pass word often


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> wow! sorry, "they" say log out after each session so one can not be "hacked". i do. plus i change my pass word often


I always did but I've learned the hard way.


----------

